# For those who need to plan in more detail



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

A list of free toilets throughout Germany 8O

http://www.gratispinkeln.de/

For when we reach that time in our lives.......................

ok, putting it in 'informal meets' could have been a mistake!!


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

cronkle said:


> A list of free toilets throughout Germany 8O
> ok, putting it in 'informal meets' could have been a mistake!!


Unless George Michael's knocking about - allegedly!! 8O


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Out of interest, I've just examined a 'loo'. Its position on zooming in was in the middle of a parking bay in a carpark 8O not a flush handle to be seen. 8O :lol: 

tony


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

cronkle said:


> ok, putting it in 'informal meets' could have been a mistake!!


Awww don't worry it's only a "wee" problem.
:lol:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

jetzt die Toilette Liste ist im richtigen Forum... Danke :wink:


----------

